# Pipe insulation - Climaflex, Armaflex etc



## Noel (8 Jan 2011)

I'm helping a friend who has installed a rather large Bio-mass boiler and we need to insulate the pipes. Sizes are from 110mm downwards, around 100 mtrs of pipes. Rather than just using the ordinary grey stuff I'm been looking at the industrial type of material. Anybody got any experience of this type of insulation? Or any other make rather than those I've mentioned? And a good supplier? Is self adhesive best rather than cable ties etc? Can it be bent around elbows or do you need formed angles? How is it best to compare the tech specs of each manufacturer? I've only experience of the household grey variety.

Thanks in advance.

Noel


----------



## worsley947 (8 Jan 2011)

Hi Noel, I was in the ref and air conditioning wholesale business and sold the armaflex brand of insulation, this in my opinion is the better of the two its all no classed as class `O` which is fire retardant, it comes as a 2meter lenth and is not split so needs to be threaded onto the pipe as you go along and you need to use armaflex tape which is self adhsive to tape up the joints in between each lenth 
It comes in various wall thickness 9mm, 12mm, 19mm and 25mm 
What do you mean when you say cable ties or self adhsive ?
Where abouts are you 
You can buy it from Climate Centre, Sheffield Insulations 
Also armacell from Dean and Wood 
Another great product is insultube which you can also get from Sheffield Insulations
Ask for discount from the list price should be able to get at least 30%
Hope this helps 
Dave


----------



## Carlow52 (8 Jan 2011)

the 2 are pretty similar as can be seen from the 2 links below
http://www.armacell.com/WWW/armacell/INETArmacell.nsf/web/8CD5F38DBDE41827802576D2004A014A

and
http://www.sheffins.co.uk/Literature/Climaflex Prod lit.pdf

I dont like the self adhesive as it u get premature sticking it is a pain.

U should not use cable ties as they will compress the insulation and make it less effective and also u wont get a good longitudinal seal: use the proper tape.

For bends use a size big enogh to cover the fitting and mitre the corners and tape them up nicely.

100 meters - Good luck u should be finished in time for the footie in Qatar :deer

Its a slow process but needs to be done right as its probably a 25 year job and sloopy work makes for 25 year heat loss


----------



## Eric The Viking (9 Jan 2011)

I've used the rockwool/fibreglass type, with aluminium foil outer cover. It's available in metric sizes 22mm upwards (I've used 22 and 28mm). It's in roughly four foot lengths, and it's not flexible. You can buy it in boxes of 25 lengths and/or individual pieces. I got mine from a local insulation specialist. I don't think it's attractive to rodents, but if there's a leak it gets a bit damp, although it dries out eventually. it's not closed-cell like the DIY stuff.

All cuts are made with a freshly sharpened breadknife (it blunts quickly). It comes pre-slit, and hinges open along one side to fit over the pipe, then there's a sticky foil tape seal diametrically opposite - peel and smooth over. You mitre the corner joints (I use a mitre box, mostly). You have to use standoffs with pipe clips to allow enough space behind the pipes (it's about 3/4" thick). You do end-to-end joints and mitres with wide aluminium foil tape. I cut the space for the pipe clips at one end of a piece, and start the next piece immediately next to the clip. You cover valves, etc, using a piece of the next gauge up, with a cutout for the handle of the valve to poke out.

It seems to work well. Our boiler is in the attic, as is the DHW tank. It delivers pretty scalding hot water to the ground floor, over a run of perhaps 35 feet, and we find the pipes stay pretty warm for quite a while. Likewise the heating - small losses where the old pipes were inaccessible, but the radiators can get pretty hot if we want them to.

I've found that two 10mm microbore pipes can share a piece of 22mm lagging, which is great for one long under-floor run to a remote radiator at the back of the house. You have to get creative with the way it's clipped, but under the floor that doesn't matter. 

I'm considering getting some more to do the solar heating's panel pipes, they were professionally installed (pretty well), but lagged in the rubber stuff which is perishing and falling off after six years or so.

The trouble is, I can't remember the name of the stuff! It comes in a yellow cardboard box, and the only one I have remaining (with offcuts in) is up in the freezing cold top attic, so I'm loath to go look.

Hope it helps anyway!

E.


----------



## Noel (12 Jan 2011)

Thanks Eric, Carlow and Dave for your help.
Have managed to find a local supplier for Armaflex and not so bad prices either. The shipping (for those willing) basically killed any savings I could make in GB.
Many thanks.


----------



## Pond (12 Jan 2011)

Give me a pm with your details and I'll see what I can do.

I buy Kaiflex (same as class o armaflex) all the time, as I run an air conditioning business. We get 82% discount on list price, so chances are I will pay less than the price you've been quoted. 

I am not sure whether I can get split, as we use solid and slide it on as we joint. If not, just split it with a sharp junior hacksaw and use joining glue or 2" insulating tape (depends how pretty you want it to look). 

This type of lagging is very flexible, so should not need any special work around elbows.

Did you say 100mm pipe? 4"? That must be a big boiler!

Andy


----------

